# Best indica dominant strains good yeilds/high potency



## luckybleu (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi ,ordering some beans looking for some recommendations on some good indica strains maybe some purps , any input welcome.Thanks


----------



## luckybleu (Oct 23, 2016)

Nobody have any suggestions?good beans to get indica dominant ,potent as fuck.Maybe kosher Kush or platnum og ,any input appreciated.


----------



## tonygreen (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll be your huckleberry.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/


----------



## Tkm953 (Oct 29, 2016)

Grew some cherry hash from bodhi ,outdoors this past summer,plants were around six feet and very potent.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 7, 2016)

I tried Deep Purple and guess what purple buds and leaves smells like grape slushy got a choke to it wonderful taste and flavor Do granddaddy and the kush thing maybe mix with a haze or widow


----------



## LtlWilli (Nov 19, 2016)

Since I refuse to support the cartels, I have been smoking only what I have grown here for months...So far, Bubblegum and Big Bomb are to my liking.


----------



## cannagardenguy (Nov 20, 2016)

Mazar


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 21, 2016)

me too its great smoking for months what I grew nothing like it. Day 4 my 50 starters Deep Purple male x kush, NL ML have all popped their heads looking great for November should be interesting I will veg 5 or 6 weeks then flower sort the males start more seeds and continue until spring I will regenerate these females why because they love to expand when regenerated I mean alot more than a seed does most of the time. You learn something new every grow and I been doing this since I was 14 now at almost 62 the interest still sparks my emotions as I put all the love I got left into making them go thru the cycle of lifes giving pleasures we all agree on that right????


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 21, 2016)

Tkm953 said:


> Grew some cherry hash from bodhi ,outdoors this past summer,plants were around six feet and very potent.


What do you mean cherry hash what type or kind of species of plant is that OG?


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 21, 2016)

luckybleu said:


> Hi ,ordering some beans looking for some recommendations on some good indica strains maybe some purps , any input welcome.Thanks


Try deep purple or granddaddy purps you might like lsd comes out like that and fruity pebbles incredible colors appear


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 21, 2016)

LtlWilli said:


> Since I refuse to support the cartels, I have been smoking only what I have grown here for months...So far, Bubblegum and Big Bomb are to my liking.


"Big Bomb"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 21, 2016)

Anything from Humboldt Seed Organization.


----------



## luckybleu (Nov 25, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> "Big Bomb"
> View attachment 3836788


Did the thc bomb last run good nighttime smoke


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 25, 2016)

So what exactly is Thc Bombs makeup genetics thc% time to grow from seed to harvest ave weight smell color?? These are the things I need to know quote from Riddick the Lord Marshall speaks Necros


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> So what exactly is Thc Bombs makeup genetics thc% time to grow from seed to harvest ave weight smell color?? These are the things I need to know quote from Riddick the Lord Marshall speaks Necros


You spelled Connoisseur wrong, and if you are an OG guy, look into HSO's gear.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You spelled Connoisseur wrong, and if you are an OG guy, look into HSO's gear.


What is with this spell it wrong you know what I meant I have a cognitive deficit get on me about that wow Olive oil come on its the message that counts I been indulging for 49 years how about you??? If I spelled it right I might not have got to use the name since we are all connoisseurs What is HSO's gear and what the heck is your statement about?? I know all about spirituality as I am there at this time are you? OG Jewish C


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> What is with this spell it wrong you know what I meant I have a cognitive deficit get on me about that wow Olive oil come on its the message that counts I been indulging for 49 years how about you??? If I spelled it right I might not have got to use the name since we are all connoisseurs What is HSO's gear and what the heck is your statement about?? I know all about spirituality as I am there at this time are you? OG Jewish C


Easy, brother. If you are so spiritual, calm your soul.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

@OG Jewish connissor

https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/buy-cannabis-seeds/

You can't order directly from this site, but here's a menu for you. Order from @Midweek Song or @GorillaSeedBank, or any site sponsor, really.

Some of their OGs:

-Chocolate Mint OG
-Lemon Garlic OG
-Lost Coast OG

etc.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 25, 2016)

The soul is calm when I play my music even more thanks for the comment live long and Prosper


----------



## LtlWilli (Nov 25, 2016)

luckybleu said:


> Did the thc bomb last run good nighttime smoke


Yes, the Bomb was easy to sleep with and relax...Most enjoyable.


----------



## luckybleu (Nov 26, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You spelled Connoisseur wrong, and if you are an OG guy, look into HSO's gear.


Not sure exactly of its makeup mostly indica ,melts you into the couch,mine flowered for 9 weeks ,dosent stretch alot ,dense nugs,nice for the aches and pains


----------



## luckybleu (Nov 26, 2016)

I ended up going with DNA, holy grail Kush ,grand Daddy purps ,original GDP and Barney's pineapple chunk.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd suggest Northern lights, Uw purple, Bubba Kush, and Mazar i sharef.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 26, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> "Big Bomb"
> View attachment 3836788


That room is screaming for some 400s hung vertical between them bushes. 
Lookin tops, chap.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 26, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> That room is screaming for some 400s hung vertical between them bushes.
> Lookin tops, chap.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-finished-sealing-up-the-garage-pics.913630/


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 27, 2016)

Maple leaf Indica Deep Purple Any Kush Mazar try Willyjack Vietnamese wow Afghani x Viet


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 27, 2016)

im trying the EWE-2 this run through. heavy indica dom and real short/stout 


ps form humboldt seed org


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)

*Green House The Church Feminised Seeds*
* *

*40% SATIVA - 60% INDICA *

*THC: 20.28% CBD: 0.16% CBN: 0.16% *

*GENETICS *
*Swiss sativa x Super Skunk x Northern Lights.*

*EFFECTS *
*A heavy indica feeling that evolves in a long lasting cerebral high. *
*A complex, very social effect. *

*FLOWERING INDOOR *
*8 weeks, with a yield up to 800 gr/m 2. *
*Good for SCRoG or LST. *

*FLOWERING OUTDOOR *
*Ready at the end of September (North hemisphere) with a production up to 900 gr/plant. *
*Bushy plant, very mold-resistant, ideal for humid areas. *

*3rd Hash Cup Copa Cannabis Uruguay 2013*

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/green-house-the-church-feminised-seeds-2240


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Strain Hunters Money Maker Feminised Seeds*
  
*Effects: 
Speed of high onset: fast hitter.
Duration of high: medium lasting.
Quality/type of high: strong, physical, very intense on the legs, couch locking, meditative.
Medicinal qualities: against insomnia, pain, lack of appetite.
It is couchlock-bonanza, ideal for very relaxing nights, or very lazy days. Medicinally very valuable for those with trouble sleeping, or intense pains.*

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/strain-hunters-money-maker-feminised-seeds-4596


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Heavyweight Dream Machine Feminised Seeds*
*  *
*Producing a delightful smooth sweet smoke, Dream Machine has it all.*

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/heavyweight-dream-machine-feminised-seeds-5622


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 28, 2016)

here is the real mcCoy my son gives me Death Star skunky hard to find, and wax dab my boy great Indica high


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 29, 2016)

*Strain Highlights*


Death Star is the potent cross of Sensi Star and Sour Diesel and has the shared sativa and indica effects of its parents. It has a mixed taste that combines sweet, skunk, and fuel aromas into a very potent fragrance that isn’t easy to hide. This strain may not have the ability to destroy planets, but it does have quite the powerful buzz. Effects can be slow to onset, but once they do, Death Star takes away all cares and replaces them with a state of relaxed euphoria. Great for daytime or nighttime use, this Ohio native now has fans throughout the galaxy. Yes it is


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 29, 2016)

This is it


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jan 31, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3841153


I am amazed at my seeds I made with a Deep Purple Male all my plants have that purple cast to them right near and at the top of each plant the hairs are purple wow Yes I clipped some I ran out but there are plenty of ladies left I am going to cross these with more DP pollen and make more seeds. They are free my man. I like what you showed us too. OG


----------



## SilentBob024 (Dec 12, 2018)

I've got El Fuego, and golden berry by DNA genetics just starting for this run. But ALSO Fruitbowl by karma genetics from their terp line. I'm mostly excited to try the el fuego.


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 1, 2019)

I can't say 'the best' but I can highly recommend *this blueberry *this was a photoperiod bean I didn't want so it got planted in the garden and it did pretty well. Currently smoking a very smooth OG Kush but this Blueberry is really something special, stinky, sticky, fruity, pungent, it can smell like. blueberry or bubblegum or even meat stew!, it's still curing and changing. It does not look like the photo in the link.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 1, 2019)

HydroNito305 said:


> "Big Bomb"
> View attachment 3836788


Those are so big they make the cages look silly....well done


----------



## gwheels (Feb 1, 2019)

I love critical mass and white rhino  But i want to get some of those bodhi seeds and give that cherry hash a go !


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 1, 2019)

So far el fuego is doing really really well growing. Handled top and fim like a damn champ. Got the chance to try some from the store, and wow...i can't wait for mine now. Sets in very very quickly. Strong effects. Couch lock as well. Very... Stoney lol. Looking into my next run and thinking saphire scout by humbolt seeds is looking mighty fine right now. Grabbing that, king tut by pyramid, as well as sour kosher by DNA. So far dna genetics have floored me. Need a little help germinating but grow beastly.


----------



## reza92 (Feb 6, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> I can't say 'the best' but I can highly recommend *this blueberry *this was a photoperiod bean I didn't want so it got planted in the garden and it did pretty well. Currently smoking a very smooth OG Kush but this Blueberry is really something special, stinky, sticky, fruity, pungent, it can smell like. blueberry or bubblegum or even meat stew!, it's still curing and changing. It does not look like the photo in the link.



That’s some nice looking dirt weed


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 6, 2019)

tonygreen said:


> I'll be your huckleberry.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/


I'll be your Huckleberry Kush..

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/dynasty-huckleberry-kush-v5/

I've not grown that version, but the 2012 version is quote potent and narcotic. It'll have you stumbling like a village drunkard. 

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Huckleberry_Kush_2012/Dynasty_Seeds/


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 7, 2019)

reza92 said:


> That’s some nice looking dirt weed


Possibly the best yard grown I've ever smoked. It wasn't given anything special at all, and it was in a very ordinary aspect too, plus the later part was full shade. It's taste in a good vape is rich and complex.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 7, 2019)

My last grow I grew out some sour glue seeds. THOSE seeds grew the best damn weed I ever smoked in my life. I started calling it dumbass weed on account of it making you go from feeling like a normal human being to feeling like an idiot. If you grow it really well then don't make plans... At all lol. Surprising part though is it is shoreline genetics. Not Afan of their gear but their sour glue was off the charts. Monsterous yeild as well. It's my current display pic if interested.


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 7, 2019)

@sb, well that is definitely a very attractive plant. Strangely enough another reject banished to the garden that is just starting to flower is an auto Glueberry, I wonder if there's some relation to the sour glue.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 8, 2019)

Gorilla glue#4 and sour dubb. That's sour glue. There's no auto or berries to it. Had a very gassy fuel smell but with a hint of skunkyness. Grew like an absolute beast too. Lots of big ole buds as well lol. And thank you! She was fairly easy easy to grow as well.


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 8, 2019)

Gorilla glue!, I also have a trippy gorilla doing odd stuff atm. It's like 6 degrees of separation but for plants.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 8, 2019)

I hear that. I got seeds from four breeders going and I've gotta say... Every humbolt I'm running has some form of leaf retardation. Rediculous. My karma is doing the best, and my DNA is doing real well too. Good seeds from good breeders for sure. All are uniform too so good genetics clearly.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm vegging them all much longer than normal, hoping for a bigger yield


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 8, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I hear that. I got seeds from four breeders going and I've gotta say... Every humbolt I'm running has some form of leaf retardation. Rediculous. My karma is doing the best, and my DNA is doing real well too. Good seeds from good breeders for sure. All are uniform too so good genetics clearly.


This is the sort of info you don't get to hear about. Good to know, I guess this is why we get free seeds. All my first few paid beans died but my free OG Kush bean went on to a record harvest. There's something to be said for the old days when there was not so much choice and you'd just have two or three strains and clone them forever.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 8, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> This is the sort of info you don't get to hear about. Good to know, I guess this is why we get free seeds. All my first few paid beans died but my free OG Kush bean went on to a record harvest. There's something to be said for the old days when there was not so much choice and you'd just have two or three strains and clone them forever.



I agree. I feel as though the actual effects have been watered down alot over the years. Sure the narcotic feeling is still there via the thc counts but.. Seriously.. Only had one bud give me a green out in 16 years recently. Thinking of getting into breeding some personal seeds one day. See how that goes lol


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah it was strange how it was only humbolt that had serious leaf retardations. Every other brand was fine.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 8, 2019)

Just kinda wondering what that's going to translate like into flowering


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 9, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I agree. I feel as though the actual effects have been watered down alot over the years. Sure the narcotic feeling is still there via the thc counts but.. Seriously.. Only had one bud give me a green out in 16 years recently. Thinking of getting into breeding some personal seeds one day. See how that goes lol


I hate saying this because it sounds like some old fart with a 'back in my days' schtick, nevertheless I've never had any weed stronger than the genuine Thai buddha sticks in the 70's. I suppose that breeders must be using those same land race genetics but nevertheless...


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 9, 2019)

No man, it's not old timer, it's logic. Instead of keeping the killer older strains continuously current with breeding, each breeder these days seems to care more about how many crystals are in their plant instead of the actual mental an dphysical effects. I find there's too much focus on that couch lock feature, and phsycadelic or however you spell it effects have become a thing of the past. I've had some meh looking weed turn out waaaaay better than some much more crystal covered comparisons. I'm going to do some serious serious research and find some genetics (if they are still around) that boast about phsycadelic effects. Maybe take a couple years trying to stabilize something quite phsycadelic, then find a true crystal producer and mix the two. See if any good comes out of that. One thing I'll give weed now a days though, it smells and tastes way better lol. Hey I've always saod this. If you add something to A plants genetics, somethings gotta go right? Maybe all these people pushing for production forgot about effects and it got pushed out a bit. Like corn. There's no nutritional value now a days what so ever. It's officially a filler food. Crap part is there's no original seeds for it left. All that remains is the GMO version now. Crazy. Rabbit and corn are the two foods you can eat everyday and starve to death that I know of lol... God damn wake n bake.... Way off tangent there.


----------



## yummy fur (Feb 9, 2019)

@SB, easy tiger you got a bit carried away towards the end but yes, in general I have to agree with that. I never saw any crystals on the buddha. I've also noticed the lack of proper psychotropic effects. But there sure is some tasty shit being bred. But certainly there's never been a better time in history to breed your own dope in the quest.


----------

